# GTA meet up?!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the Canadian members........


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in depending on day/time! I think that's the spot we went too (May 2011?) for the meet-up and it was far, but a great spot! We could be up for that again!


----------

